# I MADE A CHAT ROOM!!!!



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey guys, I was bored and figured if anyone was online, we could see if my chat things works lol.

Go here, anyone is welcome

The Password is: Sunshine

http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637

ROBS X


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

............


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

WOOHOO

It works!!! we can use it anytime guys, just bookmark the page and remember the password!! Its crappy, but it's free. Just a temporary thing until we get the one on the forum alive and kicking!

love u xxxxxxxxx

p.s u can still log in if im not there I think! Feed back would be awesome xx


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

I'll check it out later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Robsy!

I'm not really a chatter, but I did try to log in. For some reason it won't take the password you gave or my own password. Do you know if it is MAC compatible. I don't think it is, unless I'm doing something stupid.  Hell.

Thank you for setting this up. I'll play around with it a bit more and figure out what harebrained thing I'm missing! LOL.

Bless ya,
D :mrgreen:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

keep trying  I have no idea what it is compatibility wise, but thanks for the feedback!!! I will see what i can do, i just googled how to create a free chat room hahaha

password is def

sunshine

we have people in there now i will see what comps they have x


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

dreamer, what browser are u using?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Crap, I just looked in the FAQs and it doesn't support Safari which I use exclusively. I may use the upgraded Firefox, but I got a MAC specifically for security reasons. I have no security issues with Safari. I've had one on Firefox ... no big a deal, but it looks like the chatroom does not support Safari.

I'm such a chicken these days ... I have a computer curse, lol ... I hate PCs ... years of ripping my hair out. I have not signed up for your The DP Cause on FaceBook?

The chatroom however doesn't seem to support Safari, the Apple browser.

Good work anyway! I'll look into Firefox or Opera. It seems to support OPERA!

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

It is lower case sunshine, or Sunshine. It actually gave me a password to register. ACH I messed this up. But it's not your fault. Let me try one more time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Got in! Enjoyed the chat! Again thanks!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

GJ robz, we gotta meet in the pit again sometime soon


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I can not open the site  but i kept trying


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

u on now?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey Rein, it says u are logged in?

FYI people, i will be logged in the chat ost of today, just until the ball gets rolling with it.

You can see who is in the room by clicking "visitors"

also you can alert sounds so u know when someone has logged in. Sorry its not very hgh tech but it does work!

Love x


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats very weird, when i log in i get a warning pop up of internet explorer; this website can not be opened, the operating is closed. Then i can not see the webpage anymore. So i`m not logged in. :? 
But what browser do you al use? I`m gonna try if it works with firefox.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

weird!! i can use both hmm


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

i`m logged in now with firefox


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Firefox is the best! Better than IE...


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Guys if you have problems with members in the chat room, for legitimate reasons, i can ban them, so just pm me and let me know!

Thanks

Robs x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

it's great robsy, well done


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Great stuff. Just use Firefox people, its free and the best browser atm.

getfirefox.com


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

This one is closed now, so i must have to install icq


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

nope its open rein! we are back to the old chat room u entered, difference is to make it more secure for people, u just have to register your email at the top right  xx


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Robsy said:


> nope its open rein! we are back to the old chat room u entered, difference is to make it more secure for people, u just have to register your email at the top right  xx


Ok is see. Does the new one not work or am i just doing stupid?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

there is no new one now, just go back to the chat room u haven been chatting in 

http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637

password is: sunshine

just register ur email address now, its just so we dont get random people in that can upset people x


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

I cant get into the chat.It says im restricted :?:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh I figured it....im c 8) 8) l now........


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

To the Northern Hemispherers,

when is the best time for me to get into the chat room when you lot are in there??

thanks x


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Where is everybody tonight?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Either i have been banned from the chat lol for rambling...or its down.???


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Just was wondering if it was possible to connect to the chat room on Chatzy via an IRC client, as I've always found that easier than checking back in a browser all the time for new messages. I was looking around for some way, couldn't find one. Or if we even had just an IRC Chat room somewhere, that would be nice too.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey there 

We did have an IRC chatroom, but it was a bit complicated for people to get in to, so we just decided to stick to the one thats a little more user friendly 

Robsy


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

If you guys are about user friendly, mibbit.com, an online IRC client has a nice thing you can add to your site which you could just add so it could be like dpdselfhelp.com/chat/ And it would launch the chat room, then everyone who wanted to use IRC clients could do that too, and it would be all set up for the people who wanted user friendly things too. I use mibbit whenever I am away from my PC, it's really nice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Rev (the owner of the site) knows the deal with all of this, although he hasn't got around to doing it because he's busy with his new wife. Then again, he might not want to add a chat room here.


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm confused :? 
Is the chat for IRC different than the chatzy one?
I often have IRC up when my computer is on so it'd be easy for me to idle in one more channel.
Or do you have to connect through the browser? :?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I think they both work but everybody is back to the chatzy one.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

what a second what chat room? i haven't been on any DP chat rooms. I heard of one called chatzy but haven't found my way to it yet. Can someone help me? :shock:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

no second chat room Kenny, its back to chatzy now lol. dont worry just pretend it never happened hhah x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

chatzy - is this new or something? why hasn't anyone told me about a DP chatroom?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Kenny hun ,.you know I love you right?, but .....W T F are you talkin about????? :!: ......... LOL....you have been in the chatroom with us you sillys hahaha.Same room.

Lynsey x.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

OOOOO chatzy, duh I've totally been there before! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

You are such a hippy,I love it!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

hey is chatzy not working for anyone else? :?:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hey jordy

its not working for me either, must be down! I also tried www.chatzy.com and that didnt work either

Robs


----------



## MrEggsalad (Oct 2, 2008)

Works here, and I've seen other people joining it as well. I have no idea what the problem could be with only some of you.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Sometimes it goes down every now and then, usually only for a few minutes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

I wont be in chat anymore.Take care guys.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

Spirit said:


> I wont be in chat anymore.Take care guys.


Hey Lyns!

Catch up with you on facebook or MSN.
Thanks for everything.

Much Love


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Thankyou to Hazel.


----------



## DaZeDaNdCoNfUsEd (Oct 14, 2008)

Is this open 24/7??


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

yep


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey Im in the chat room ready to chat!!


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

There's hardly anyone around whenever I'm on


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

im in lets chat someone


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Im in chatzy if someone wants to come in, my facebook crashed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyone ever go in the chat anymore ? Im bored and a tad pissed-drunk but I can still type to talk.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i miss the chatzy days. i'll pop in tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

---


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

i have registered for the chat room


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

there doesnt seem to be anyone there


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Never is.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Ventrilo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Inzom said:


> Ventrilo.


I dont have a mic etc.

Alter, it was nice talking to you last night, lets do it again sometime.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

sometime
yes
thank you for being there


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I am in there now, if you want to pop by and say hello, that would be cool.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

yes i will
at a later time
a later time


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, cool whenever, if youre around and feel like saying hi, pop in then.

Anyone else too.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a chatroom on the ventrilo, although that kinda defeats the purpose of ventrilo  but its fine by me.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

is this ventrilo thing up and running? if so how do i use it?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Its been up and running for a long good while but i took it down now since nobody was using it, just a useless slot on my webserver.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i would have used it. i didn't know it was up, or how to get in.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i can't figure out how to work it on a mac...?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Ah crap it's down? I was planning on using it but had problems getting my mic. Oh well.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Shit its really down? 
Can someone make a new one? 
Maybe they can make a stick post on the chat part of this site.
Or we gotta use skype, my name is; superrein 
feel free to add


----------



## lostwithin (Nov 15, 2008)

Anyone in the chat now? I don't get that site at all. It doesn't stream the chat in real time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

lostwithin said:


> Anyone in the chat now? I don't get that site at all. It doesn't stream the chat in real time?


It does chat in real time but old chat stays up from where it ended. Not many go in there now, I pop in occasionally, maybe see you there some time.

EDIT: Omg what a shocker :roll: The rooms EMPTY and slow as EVER, excuse me while I recover from the enormous shock....noone wanna chinwag then...


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

IS chatzy "THE" chatroom everybody`s using now?


----------



## Sleepwalker (Dec 4, 2008)

Could someone please be so kind as to detail to me: 
how do I get into the new chat room? Thank you.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

The Password is: Sunshine
http://www.chatzy.com/479647194637
but you got to register yourself first


----------



## Socrates_macabre (Sep 22, 2008)

No one is ever on there


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Socrates_macabre said:


> No one is ever on there


Nope nooooooooooooobody


----------

